# MK5/6 Seats front and rear into mk4 ??



## Telf (May 11, 2010)

Has anyone attempted this and is there a 'how too' kicking about ?? 

just bought some mk6 GTi seats for my fourth-gen 

TIA


----------



## Telf (May 11, 2010)

managed to fit the fronts today at work, wasnt half as bad as i was expecting.


----------



## b5audi98 (Mar 1, 2010)

was it a bolt in or did you have to mod it?


----------



## Telf (May 11, 2010)

Some slight modding was required


----------



## Milo1975 (Feb 16, 2010)

Awesome Mod! Hey I'm assuming you are in Europe? Those are the Top Sport cloth seats that I want. Do you mind me asking how much you paid? Can you find another set? 

thanks in advance

Miles


----------



## Telf (May 11, 2010)

Hey dude, yeh i'm from Scotland in the UK.

The front and rears cost £800 so approx $1300 

If i see another set for sale dude, i'll give you a shout


----------



## ornithology (May 6, 2009)

Stellar. Did you have to fab some custom rails?


----------



## koccorey (Jun 15, 2010)

*mk5/6 seats into mk4*

I'm interested in this too. What did you have to do to get them to fit. Are these heated with airbags and does the wire harness hook up? 

Thanks for any info.


----------

